# Problème d'allumage écran et de mise en veille sur G5 Quad.



## Fredo73 (16 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà 2-3 jours que mon Power Mac G5 Quad a des soucis lors de l'allumage :
La tour démarre normalement, mais c'est l'écran (Moniteurs Apple Cinema Display 23 pouces) qui reste noir 3 fois sur 4. Lorsqu'il reste noir, je débranche l'alim électrique (ou la connexion à l'arrière) et je la remets. Et là, au bout d'un certain nombre de fois, il s'allume enfin. Pour être sûr, j'ai contrôlé tous les branchements. RAS.

- est-ce que ça peut venir de l'écran qui fatigue,

- est-ce que ça peut-être la carte graphique ? Quel test faire sans avoir une autre carte à essayer ?


En plus de ça, j'ai un soucis de mise en veille : lorsque je mets l'ordit' en veille, il se remet en route tout seul dans les 10 secondes suivantes. Je n'ai pourtant rien de brancher de spécial dessus, toutes les applications sont quittées, les périphériques éteints, et pourtant il se remet en route tout seul.

Avez-vous une idée ?

Est-ce que ces 2 pb sont liés ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## Fredo73 (17 Juin 2007)

Allez, m&#234;me pas une ch'tite r&#233;ponse ???
Mais si c'est pour dire qu'il pleut ... Dimanche de M.....


----------



## Fredo73 (17 Juin 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> En plus de &#231;a, j'ai un soucis de mise en veille : lorsque je mets l'ordit' en veille, il se remet en route tout seul dans les 10 secondes suivantes. Je n'ai pourtant rien de brancher de sp&#233;cial dessus, toutes les applications sont quitt&#233;es, les p&#233;riph&#233;riques &#233;teints, et pourtant il se remet en route tout seul.



En fait je vais faire les questions et r&#233;ponses ...

Pour le pb de mise en veille, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit encore de cette P... de Mighty Mouse    . C'est la 3&#232;me du SAV que j'ai. Apr&#232;s un pb de roulette, puis de bouton, je pense que je dois maintenant avoir un pb sur un des capteurs inclus dans cette souris de M...   et c'est ce dernier qui doit rester actif en permanence, et donc sortir l'ordit' de sa mise en veille.

Si mon humble personne peut se permettre un conseil, il faut fuire cette mighty mouse dont le seul et unique avantage est d'&#234;tre jolie.

Je vous tiens au courant pour mon 1er pb (si je trouve). Peut-&#234;tre est-ce aussi d&#251;t &#224; cette chose blanche servant de mulot...

Allez, bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## maztro (3 Juin 2008)

J'ai exactement la même config que toi (powermac + display 23 pouces) et le même soucis.
L'écran s'allume quand ça le chante.
Si tu as des infos concernant le problème je suis preneur !


----------

